# Daten aus Datei einlesen und in einer STRUCT speichern



## typhoon (28. November 2003)

Hi alle zusammen,

hab ein kleines Problem in C++.

Ich hab eine Datei test-akten.txt mit folgendem Format:

10 Akte 10 *** 20 Akte 20 *** 30 Akte 30 *** ... usw.

wobei die erste Zahl die Aktennummer (z. B. 10) und der nachfolgende Ausdruck der Aktentext (z. B. Akte 10) ist. Jede Akte wird durch *** voneinander getrennt.

Jetzt meine Frage: Wie kann ich diese Daten voneinander getrennt in eine Struktur einlesen? 

Bin total verzweifelt - ich probier's schon ewig - hab's aber nicht hinbekommen. Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.


Gruß Andreas


Anlage: test-akten.txt


----------



## Sinac (28. November 2003)

Wäre auf jeden Fall einfacher wenn du pro Akte eine Zeile machen würdest, dann könntest du die Datei Zeilenweise einlesen und dann an die Strunktur packen. Schau dir mal fstream an, findeste bestimmt was bei google...


----------



## Thomas Kuse (28. November 2003)

Du könntest das auch so machen, wie Du das schon handhabst. (Zeile für Zeile ist aber dennoch wirklich viel besser und einfacher)

Also erstmal alles in einen String packen. Dann mit 

```
string::size_type aktuellepos=sTxt.find("***",vorherigepos);
	sTemp=line.substr(vorherigepos+1,aktuellepos-vorherigepos);

        struktur.sName=sTemp;
```
Deine Sachen extrahieren. Natürlich musst Du meinen kurzen Beispiel-Text deinen Bedürfnissen anpassen.

PS: mit ifstream und getline deine Zeile auslesen.


----------



## typhoon (28. November 2003)

Vielen Dank im Voraus. Ich probier's mal aus.

Wenn's nicht klappt, meld ich mich nochmal.


Gruß 

Andreas


----------

